# McIntosh MC431 repairs



## JHUSTON (Jun 19, 2014)

hey guys, I have a MC431 I am working on. I have recapped the amplifier completely. The owner sent it to me because the powerguard light was on. after review I was able to get the amp going by directly connecting a jumper wire from ground wire to the heatsink bus (ground). Only thing in that path is a ceramic capacitor .1uf 25v. I have replaced it with 2 variations and I can not get this to run without that jumper. What is missing ground that I am provding or what is the issue with ground or?

thx in advance,


----------

